# Craftman gt 5000



## johndeerelx172 (Jan 2, 2012)

Somebody please help me. I have a 22hp 50" Craftsman gt5000. I have put 3 pto engagement switches in it and all 3 have broke. They heat up on the inside amd break. I checked the wiring and everything seems ok. What could it be?? Please help.


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

johndeerelx172 said:


> Somebody please help me. I have a 22hp 50" Craftsman gt5000. I have put 3 pto engagement switches in it and all 3 have broke. They heat up on the inside amd break. I checked the wiring and everything seems ok. What could it be?? Please help.


Can you take an amp meter to see what being drawn through the wiring, when PTO engaged? Bye


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

The PTO switch engages the output shaft pulley from your engine and drives whatever you have attached to it... Usually a mower deck. If you keep burning these out..it indicates that it is staining to turn your deck. When it is shut off your deck should be free spinning. Check to make sure you don't have a seized bearing on your belt sheaves on your deck causing resistance and drawing amps.


----------



## johndeerelx172 (Jan 2, 2012)

Everything on the mower deck is fine. Nothing is seized. Its somewhere in the electrical system. Could the electric clutch be pulling to much current and about to burn out?


----------



## johndeerelx172 (Jan 2, 2012)

If i was to use a multi-meter, where would I hook it up to to test something?


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

johndeerelx172 said:


> If i was to use a multi-meter, where would I hook it up to to test something?


 Take two a readings, one with the switch off ( power side ), one with it on and PTO running, see what it's drawing. Bye


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

You would probably need an inductive tester that reads the current draw by holding it over the line or hook an amp gauge in line.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Any progress?


----------



## johndeerelx172 (Jan 2, 2012)

I removed the clutch and took it apart. I smelt the electrical system of the clutch and it smells burnt. Looks like I need a new clutch.


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check the resistance of the clutch.
www.warnernet.com/pdf/819-0458_P-1097-6.pdf


----------

